# Sticky  Turbo Size information!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Alright, here's a BASIC sticky for turbo sizes and information. It will be closed, so that only other knowledgeable moderators can add or information can be added by PMing me.

The smaller the number (in the T series) generally the smaller the turbo. 
i.e.: T2<T28<T3

*T2/T25 * [small turbo, common on 300zx twin turbos, hybrid t2 turbine side, t25 compressor side]

*T25* [Common turbo found stock on silvia's, bluebird SR20DETs, and some Avenir SR20DET's] _T25s can make up to 250whp on SR20DE's_

*T28* [Semi hybrid turbo, between T25 and T3. Commonly found on some Avenir SR20DETs, some Silvia SR20DETs, GTiR SR20DET's, as well as the Skyline RB26DETT and maybe some others I don't know about] _T28's have been known to make up to 300whp on SR20DE's. I believe Wes is currently making 250whp on a GA16DE with a T28._

*T3* [ larger than T28, but uses a different exhaust flange to bolt on to the manifold. Found on older Z31 300zx turbo's, most 1980's turbo cars had T3s.....and I'm not sure what else]

*T3/T04* [ Hybrid turbo. Very common as of late. Old technology though. Uses a T3 turbine side, and T04 compressor side.] _T3/T04s can make anywhere from 200-400whp depending on size. However, the downside is, with this old technology, they can be quite laggy._

Garrett GT series: Newest series of dual ball bearing turbos. Highly efficient, quick spooling turbos.

Most commonly used turbos for:
_GA16DE_ T25, T28.
_SR20DE_ T25, T28, T3/T04, BB37, GT28RS, GT30R, GT32

Turbonetics: Nice turbos, but old technology (basically t3/t4 technology from the 70s)
Precision: same, but some GT units that are very nice, and the SC series turbos are also very nice.
Garrett GT: This is what everything new is based off of. HKS uses garrett center sections and wheels.


----------

